# PharmanAbolics??? legit???



## jamierobertny (Jan 6, 2004)

Can anyone out there tell me if the website www.pharmanabolics.com is legitimate? They claim to have a 99% success rate with customs concerning shipments to the US. My other concern is that they operate through an online basis only (e.g. no phone numbers, etc...) What's to say this site isn't monitored by the feds or whatever convening authority?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 6, 2004)

If they are legit I don't think they would appreciate you plaster their site all over.  If they advertise openly like that, I'd stay away from them.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2004)

Since I seem to recall them being labled SCAMMER via shorted shipments, I will leave it unless someone choses to move it.

In the future PLEASE do not source post!!!

95% of the boards out there know better than to ask for unwanted attention like this, those that did not have rules like this are mostly GONE and have had moderators/admins and members alike busted.

If you want to stay safe, all this informations stays off the boards, out of unsecure emails, and out of PMs - keep things to yourself and those that you trust as quietly as possible.

FEDS MONITOR EASY TARGETS which means people who say "hey guys I bought from xxx.com and I got my stuff fast!" Happy repeat customers who post crap out in the open make thier suppliers and themselves TARGETS. It is 5 year old intelligence at work here, go for the easy kills. If they know XXX has a high customer volume, or sells dangerous prescription drugs, they are going to go after them.


----------

